# Invalid Request



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all,

I tried to open my Gmail email yesterday and instantly got an "Invalid Request"
(Broken Robot) sign.
I know my password is correct and have never experienced this before.
I've asked the question online and got nothing that made any sense.
Google are no help.

Does anyone know how to solve this annoying problem please?

Thanks,

Windjammer14.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this still happen if you sign out of your Google account? Are you able to get to Gmail from another web browser?


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Mastercheif,
I very rarely sign in to my Google a/c. I use chrome and just click on the Gmail tab and go from there.

Yes, I also have Outlook and can get my emails from there. However, some very persistent spam I get, I like to respond to and I need to go direct to Gmail to do that.

Hope that's sufficient info for you.

Thanks,

Windjammer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you use a browser like Internet Explorer does it allow you to access gmail.com?


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't use IE anymore. Had too many issues.I use Chrome with DuckDuckGo as my default browser. Have used this combo for some time now and until the other day had no problems getting to my emails.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may not use IE on a daily basis, but I would like you to try IE and Gmail to rule out Chrome being an issue.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I can access Gmail from I.E.
Looks like the problem is with Chrome as you suggested.
On the occasions when I need direct access, the easiest thing to do is use I.E. I guess?
Would very much appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Inside of Chrome, I recommend disabling any plugins. See if they are impacting your connection to gmail. Also, try to clear Chrome's history, cache, and cookies.


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thankyou Masterchief.

Windjammer14.


----------

